# ETC 48/96 arfr capability?



## blueberry0 (May 3, 2014)

My school has a Ect 48/96 and I was wondering if it is possible to set up an arfr capability? Or is there a way to wizard my way though that? If there is how would I do that? Hook up a wireless router to the board and connect my android to it?

Thanks.


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 3, 2014)

The aRFR will not work with an Express console. The app was developed for the Eos line and uses incompatible protocols. Since console was developed in the '80s and Android came along about 3 decades later, this shouldn't come as much of a surprise. 

If memory serves ,you could use a cordless phone remote.


----------



## RickR (May 3, 2014)

There is also a wireless RFR product for the Express line. A new one would be unlikely, but used ones might well be around. 
The phone remote is quite a trick. I suppose one could rig something to imitate a phone, but why bother when cordless phones are sitting around.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 3, 2014)

Well, can I assume the board he has has software similar to SmartSoft (or whatever they call that package for the SmartFade)?

You could put TigerVNC (or Turbo, or whichever you prefer) on the PC running that, and then control it from a VNC client on your phone.


----------



## chausman (May 3, 2014)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Well, can I assume the board he has has software similar to SmartSoft (or whatever they call that package for the SmartFade)?
> 
> You could put TigerVNC (or Turbo, or whichever you prefer) on the PC running that, and then control it from a VNC client on your phone.



Express(ion) isn't like Smartsoft in that regard. The express can't be connected to a computer with a client.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 3, 2014)

Well pants.


----------



## Footer (May 3, 2014)

RickR said:


> There is also a wireless RFR product for the Express line. A new one would be unlikely, but used ones might well be around.
> The phone remote is quite a trick. I suppose one could rig something to imitate a phone, but why bother when cordless phones are sitting around.



The RRFU is still out there. In fact when I bought our element they sent me the RRFU instead of the Net3 RRFU. BMI swapped it with the right one, so they still have the RRFU. I'm sure ETC does as well. It will set you back about 1200 bucks. Not cheap, but in my world not having to pay someone to run the console during a load in pays for itself in a few weeks. Its why I spent the extra 2 grand on the Net3 RFU for the new console. Well worth it. 

Do a search for "focus phone". That would be your best bet for cheap.


----------



## MNicolai (May 4, 2014)

For whatever it's worth, I'll bet the price for a used 48/96 is less than $1200 these days. Can't say I'd think that the RRFU is worth the cost of a whole other console, but you may have luck finding an RRFU on the used market for a decent price.

"Focus phone" as Footer pointed out is also an option.


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2014)

MNicolai said:


> For whatever it's worth, I'll bet the price for a used 48/96 is less than $1200 these days. Can't say I'd think that the RRFU is worth the cost of a whole other console, but you may have luck finding an RRFU on the used market for a decent price.



I wouldn't buy a used one. Our RRFU for our express is 8 or 9 years old and barely works. These things see some crazy abuse. Its worth 1200 bucks if it adds 1200 bucks of functionality. Odds are its way out of the price range anyway. In a high school I would just put another kid behind the console to play board monkey. Labor is cheap there. In my world that extra body costs 200+ a day so, in 10 days I can pay off the RRFU. It might not be cheap to add the functionality, but if the express is working for you its not a bad thing to add to it. There is a large jump from 1200 dollars to 5 grand that an element costs... and your still without an RFU at that price.


----------

